# Wct Precision Is On The Way Back...



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

JUST got back from the post office to send the watch back.

_Oh Lawdy!!!_ The nightmare is over!

(Someone cue the pleasant orchestral music and a shot of the dark, forbidding clouds parting.)

Anyway, in order to not suffer a heart-attack right at this very moment, I'd like to focus on a dandy watch

I'm ordering from someone else next Monday. That is the M-4 w/ date, sapphire and no cyclops.

Hey, I'm just plain stupid about modifying watches. Perhaps somebody could explain the feasibility of

fitting this M-4 with a high domed sapphire crystal down the line. Pricey?

To heck with it, I'll make my own damn 5513!!!









Dan


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

7Pines said:


> JUST got back from the post office to send the watch back.
> 
> _Oh Lawdy!!!_ The nightmare is over!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Dan, what was wrong with the watch?


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeesh, I honestly wouldn't know where to start.

I'm so upset I can hardly see straight,









so I'm far better off just keeping quiet about it.

I'll get over it.

Looking forward to the M-4 though.

I will post pics after it arrives.

Dan


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

Since I've done business with Howard Marx in the past, and recommended the watch, I would greatly appreciate learning what was wrong with the watch and/or the transaction. Please reconsider your decision not to reveal the details. It might save some of us from difficulties in the future. Thanks.


----------



## drxblack (Jul 10, 2005)

grayman said:


> Since I've done business with Howard Marx in the past, and recommended the watch, I would greatly appreciate learning what was wrong with the watch and/or the transaction. Please reconsider your decision not to reveal the details. It might save some of us from difficulties in the future. Thanks.


yes, what was the problem? i bought an ID3077 from howard marx a few years back (along with several watch straps) and had a flawless transaction.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Having delt with Howard on a couple a couple of times, I would like to vouch for him and his service.

I thought of him as a colonial Roy







very helpfull.

Mike


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Isnt bridlington a colony then???

sam


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

The transaction is still a couple of days away from becoming complete and final.

I'll pop back early next week and be more helpful and informative.

Promise.

Dan


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

I've decided that I will not share the details of my WCT transaction.

It is over and I am going to purchase a M-4 w/ sapphire elsewhere.

Dan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dan sorry to hear all the pains of your latest transaction, if you're still looking for an M4 why don't you take a look at Roy's site here









TBH You won't go wrong with the level of service that you'll get


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Dan sorry to hear all the pains of your latest transaction, if you're still looking for an M4 why don't you take a look at Roy's site here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. This day and age, a guy can't vent his spleen about anything on a public forum without fear of lawsuit, so it is best I forget the entire matter.

The M-4 was ordered last night and I'm excited to get another one on my wrist. I sold a M-4 once. Never again. Great watch!

Dan


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

The o&w m4 was the first real watch i got into when i started out on this wiz thing, a worthy sub style rugged watch indeed.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

w.h.s said:


> The o&w m4 was the first real watch i got into when i started out on this wiz thing, a worthy sub style rugged watch indeed.


Funny thing is that I've gone full circle in regard to my watches. When I first began to "test drive" watches and determine

what sort of fellow I was - watch-wise - I had a Seiko 007, a Seiko Orange Monster and my M-4. I sold all of them, then

got into Omegas. Had a Speedy day/date and the Dynamic chrono. Sold those. Then got into all sorts of brands: Marathon, Benrus,

Zodiac, Sandoz, Citizen...and others I've plum forgotten about. Ooooh, that's embarrassing!!!

Now, in the past half year or so, I bought a new 007, OM, and now, my M4.

I know what you're thinking and the answer is as simple as it sounds: I'm not an Omega guy. Thought I was, but I am not.

I'm a human services professional who doesn't make a ton of dough. Omegas aren't my style. Quality watches that defy

their price are indeed my style. Seiko? Best - and I mean BEST - bang for your buck watch out there. Quality is impeccable

and a scuba diver could, quite literally, put his or her fate in the hands of a Seiko. OWs and Sandoz, to me, are that sort of

watch as well.

Is there any SS watch out there really worth 4k - 5k? Naw, not in my book.

I'm droning on now. I'll quit.

Dan


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

w.h.s said:


> The o&w m4 was the first real watch i got into when i started out on this wiz thing, a worthy sub style rugged watch indeed.


Same here.

I started out with Nautica quartz for everyday and vintage Longines Conquest inherited from great-uncle.

Then I got my M4.....and since then....in order...

1968 Rolex Precision to see what all the fuss was about, a lot of money but there is something about it, darnit

1960 Omega and 1960 Cyma Navystar inherited from my Dad (RIP 11 years ago but Mum knew I would become interested in watches...)

Alpha PO to see what...

LeScout Datejust ditto

a little Indian-refurbed Titus since given to my daughter as it's really too small for me

Invicta diver to compare with the M4 - and since despatched to Howard for some TLC

and this weekend, O&W Big Time courtesy of tertius.

Not sure whether a pattern is emerging yet, but O&W are an awesome make in terms of what you get for the outlay.

Chris


----------

